# Bilder einfügen



## Diamond (18. Nov 2009)

Hallo @all
Wisst ihr wie ich in Java Bilder in meine GUI einfügen kann und die beliebig skalieren kann?


----------



## icarus2 (18. Nov 2009)

Du musst dafür die paint-Methode überschreiben und dort gibts eine Methode: 

[Java]
g.drawImage(Image image, int x, int y, int width, int height, Observer observer);
[/Java]

(Es geht auch noch anders, ist jenachdem aber etwas komplizierter zu verstehen).


----------



## Marco13 (18. Nov 2009)

NOCH einfacher (deutlich ineffizienter und unflexibler, aber für manche Fälle vielleicht ausreichend) sind Dinge wie ein ImageIcon und image.getScaledInstance...


----------



## Diamond (18. Nov 2009)

das sieht ja voll kompliziert aus

Nur für so ein Bild einfügen so ein aufwand...


----------



## icarus2 (18. Nov 2009)

Jenachdem was du machen willst, könntest du auch mit ImageIcons arbeiten: How tu use Icons


----------



## Arbon (18. Nov 2009)

Wie man ein Bild von der Festplatte (oder anderen Orten) lädt und in einer GUI überhaupt zeichnet weisst du? Sonst wirst du wohl mit dem Skalierungscode alleine nicht viel anfangen können.


----------



## Diamond (18. Nov 2009)

Arbon hat gesagt.:


> Wie man ein Bild von der Festplatte (oder anderen Orten) lädt und in einer GUI überhaupt zeichnet weisst du? Sonst wirst du wohl mit dem Skalierungscode alleine nicht viel anfangen können.



ne leider nicht bin ein nooob


----------



## Diamond (18. Nov 2009)

reicht das hier nicht aus?


```
ImageIcon icon = createImageIcon("images/middle.gif",
                                 "a pretty but meaningless splat");
label1 = new JLabel("Image and Text", icon, JLabel.CENTER);
```

muss ich da noch irgendein import setzen?


----------



## icarus2 (18. Nov 2009)

Hmm, dann könnte es eventuell falsch sein ein Bild einfügen zu wollen, denn das ist nicht allzu leicht für den Anfang. Aber mit Klassen und so kennst du dich bereits gut aus?

Falls ja kannst du dir mal das hier anschauen... so kannst du Images laden:
Reading/Loading an Image

Und zusätzlich den Link, den ich oben gepostet habe.

Falls nein:
Lerne besser erst die Grundlagen, auch ohne GUI. Ist zwar mühsam, aber das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


*Edit:
Zu deinen Beitrag oben:
Ja, das ist eine Möglichkeit, wie du das machen kannst (also ich habs jetzt nicht getestet, aber denke das sollte gehen)... wird aber nicht für alles funktionieren ;-)


----------

